# Anyone familiar with gameranger? Safe?



## douglatins (May 14, 2009)

http://www.gameranger.com/

How does this work? is it like hamachi but for games? I´ve been meaning to try this. Any recommendations, thoughts?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2009)

douglatins said:


> http://www.gameranger.com/
> 
> How does this work? is it like hamachi but for games? I´ve been meaning to try this. Any recommendations, thoughts?



Man I think I used to use this YEARS ago on my Mac. Anyway I would just use steam if I were you.


----------



## Scott Kevill (May 14, 2009)

douglatins said:


> http://www.gameranger.com/
> 
> How does this work? is it like hamachi but for games? I´ve been meaning to try this. Any recommendations, thoughts?



It's safe, but I'm the developer of GameRanger, so you don't have to believe me.

Stardock has been recommending it for their recently released Demigod game, as you can see here.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

Scott Kevill said:


> It's safe, but I'm the developer of GameRanger, so you don't have to believe me.
> 
> Stardock has been recommending it for their recently released Demigod game, as you can see here.



so does this work like hamachi as a VPN, or is it merely a lobby system with IP/port listings to join the games?


----------



## Scott Kevill (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> so does this work like hamachi as a VPN, or is it merely a lobby system with IP/port listings to join the games?



It shares some surface similarities with Hamachi, but achieves its magic without needing to install network adapters or drivers, nor does it expose your whole computer to others, so it's a much safer and more reliable experience.

You don't have the limitations of lots of mini-networks that Hamachi does, and it's a lot quicker and simpler. The games are launched from GameRanger, and you're automatically dropped into their multiplayer waiting screens (or directly into the gameplay for FPS style games).

I guess you could think of it as a cross between Hamachi, GameSpy Arcade, and Xfire, but without the suck.

Hello from Perth, btw.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

Scott Kevill said:


> It shares some surface similarities with Hamachi, but achieves its magic without needing to install network adapters or drivers, nor does it expose your whole computer to others, so it's a much safer and more reliable experience.
> 
> You don't have the limitations of lots of mini-networks that Hamachi does, and it's a lot quicker and simpler. The games are launched from GameRanger, and you're automatically dropped into their multiplayer waiting screens (or directly into the gameplay for FPS style games).
> 
> ...



sounds interesting. For games like say, supreme commander - where direct port connections dont work (direct IP join only works 1v1, you need hamachi to play with more players) will this work? (the games on the supported list, but i cant find a forum on your site to look for more details)


----------



## Scott Kevill (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> sounds interesting. For games like say, supreme commander - where direct port connections dont work (direct IP join only works 1v1, you need hamachi to play with more players) will this work? (the games on the supported list, but i cant find a forum on your site to look for more details)



Absolutely, that's what it was designed for.

There is a forum, but it's tightly integrated with the app (seamless login, etc), so the app must already be installed to access the forum.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2009)

Scott Kevill said:


> Absolutely, that's what it was designed for.
> 
> There is a forum, but it's tightly integrated with the app (seamless login, etc), so the app must already be installed to access the forum.



ah. that would make sense.

it asks for a location: does that designate what servers you see, or is it merely for profile use?


----------



## Scott Kevill (May 14, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it asks for a location: does that designate what servers you see, or is it merely for profile use?



Only for profile and timezone. Timezone means that you'll see other users' local time correctly, and their last-login/logout time in your timezone, etc.


----------



## douglatins (May 14, 2009)

Uhm will try it then


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2009)

i've signed up for it. wont be able to say how good it is til i can talk friends into signing up as well.


----------



## ajayrathode (Apr 27, 2011)

Scott Kevill said:


> It's safe, but I'm the developer of GameRanger, so you don't have to believe me.
> 
> Stardock has been recommending it for their recently released Demigod game, as you can see here.



hey,,can u pls answer for my question......how the game initialised and connected automatically without our commands...IS there any chance of saving the commands and executing them........or do u need to crack that program....pls tell me iam interested in knowing that...((i have  cross talk on it with my friend))


----------

